# Mobile Phone Plans



## FrankMercury (Oct 20, 2013)

Huawei Ascend P6 has just received a new mobile plan by WIND Mobile. I heard that it is a mobile company from Canada, but I want to know if Australia have Huawei Phone Plans like WIND Mobile?


----------

